# Sharing a Golden moment...



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

At our cabin in Northern MN, I get some amazing photo opportunities. This last weekend was so beautiful as the sun was coming up with the thick fog heavy on the lake.
I don't show dogs, I never will. Not my thing. But, my dogs have given me the love of photography. My kids, family and friends tease me that our family album has more photos of dogs than people! It is a healthy outlet for me though.
So, just wanted to get you a beautiful scene to start your day!
Golden moment by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

That is amazing!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow... what a sight to wake up to! I've said it before ... I think I need to get out of the city!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*cbrand*, and *Celtickitti*, thanks! : ) These moments go by so fast, was so happy to capture them and be able to share and have them forever.
Golden morning by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful! That is why i love the country! I know people should never say never but i will NEVER move back to the city! lol!
I love the country way to much for these simple beauties. 
Love your photography! Us too, we have more pics of our doggies than our friends or family. 
My camera is actually dying... I'm saving up to get a Nikon D80 or D90 most likely... still not quite sure :/


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

unbelievably beautiful! a moment captured for eternity!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhh....how incredibly beautiful. If you are on Facebook, the people on The Standard Poodle page would love these photos. If you ever do a calendar, put me down for one. please?!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Beyond GORGEOUS!!! That is just one fantastic frameable photo!!! I think that would look lovely on a wall or in a calendar!!! 
Thanks for sharing such a beautiful photo!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Lovely moment! Thanks for sharing it. Must be beautiful up there!_


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I will say it again,Absolutely stunning you really can capture the moment.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Incredible photos! What a handsome spoo too!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

WOW, those photos are amazing!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

pudlemom, awe thanks! But really, the morning was a gift! Any camera or person would have come away with stunning photos.
Thanks for all the nice comments everyone, just happy to share!
Here is another photo, maybe 10 minutes after the golden photos were taken. The morning view continued to change as the minutes ticked away.
I love this photo, Sophia was having a conversation with Luke about the mermaid on the dock.
What a treasure of a morning by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stunning photos..looks like we are "neighbors" I live in South Dakota! Thanks for posting the lovely photos


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

These are so absolutely gorgeous! I asked Flyingduster about making a calendar as well! You two should colaborate with some other members, and make a "Poodles of Poodleforum" calendar! Maybe part of the proceeds could go to a poodle rescue or something! Just a thought!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

HOLY CRAPOLA!! what terrific pictures, amazing!!, I would love a calender with pictures of yours......sign me up!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow Wow and WOW 
You never cease to amaze.........................


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

aww... i LOVE this one too. okay, i hv to take more pictures of nickel after he's recovered from his surgery. just can't let you get all the compliments


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> aww... i LOVE this one too. okay, i hv to take more pictures of nickel after he's recovered from his surgery. just can't let you get all the compliments


Lol, plenty of complements to go around! Oh YES! Would love to see more photos of your Nickel! How is he doing now?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for asking. Nickel is running and jumping in the house as if nothing has happened. The incision area is less red but I think it's getting really itchy so we have to watch like a hawk. Otherwise, everything is great.

Don't want to hijack your thread. Let me say this again though - your pictures are AMAZING!! LOVE them LOVE them LOVE them.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

My goodness... I do not even know of what to say  and I usually am not "short" of words LOL

Those are just *phenomenal *photos , or as my teen daughter likes to say -EPIC !!! 

They are so mesmerizing ... so unreal... WOW !!!!

*I WANT A POSTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:Cry:


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

These are gorgeous photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> My goodness... I do not even know of what to say  and I usually am not "short" of words LOL
> 
> Those are just *phenomenal *photos , or as my teen daughter likes to say -EPIC !!!
> 
> ...


Heh heh, too funny....Epic, now thats a word I've not had describe my photos before, love your sense of humor! Thanks for the complement. : )
Wish I could hand my photos out to those who want, but they are all ready being prepared for a 2011 calendar. Hope its o.k to share them this way though, I just thought of them being so peaceful.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Holy crow thats a AMAZING picture, all of them are but that first one takes your breath away.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

buttercup123 said:


> Holy crow thats a AMAZING picture, all of them are but that first one takes your breath away.


Thanks! Know what, your right! The whole morning was breathtaking! If I didn't have 3 little kids in my charge, I would have shot for an hour straight it was that amazing. Minute by minute the conditions changed, into a new wonderful sight to see!
Amazing by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoowhisperer:

These images just keep getting better and better. Truly ethereal.

The first image looks like the lighting of a Vermeer painting. 

I can see a "Mystic Morning" calendar or set of notecards in the making.

Keep clicking :camera:.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> Spoowhisperer:
> 
> These images just keep getting better and better. Truly ethereal.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Your right, I need to get in gear and do more with some of these images other than a calendar, I'm just so indecisive and a procrastinator. 
About the first photo, when I went out that morning, is was so eery, I couldn't really see the lake, it was a brilliant golden light. I really should have taken a video too, but was just in a hurry to get what shots I did.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

wishpoo, Thanks for the great idea! Some of these photos aren't layed out correctly for a calendar, so posters are the next best choice! These are huge files, so would make a high quality poster. Wish I had more walls...


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Amazing pictures!!! (p.s. Panda is now in the Miami trim like yours, I will have to send you a picture when I take some ^_^)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh Oh OH - that is soooo beautiful! you are a great photogrpher and your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*penny_ann*, thank you! I was so amazing to see the lighting that morning, so happy to share it!

*Panda*, : ) thanks, glad you liked them! Oh yes! Please post photos of 
Panda, helps me imagine my mini in that cut someday. Does he hacve a thick coat? 

Pamela, (blushing) awww, thank you for the kind complement! Serioulsy though, anyone would have snatched their camera to have captured the amazing morning. You just can't wait a minute, you've got to get out there right away, or the magic is gone with a blink of an eye.

Here is another photo, I love how the Luke is highlighted.
Sun kissed by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda doesn't have a thick coat at all, he is only 7 and a half months (well nearly 8 months) and hasn't started the coat change and has a very soft and fluffy puppy coat, not thick at all. 

This is the only picture I have of him at the moment in his cut but I am hoping to take some on our walk tomorrow (hopefully before he gets all wet and muddy). I will send you them when I take them ^_^









(I have never stacked him before so sorry about my attempt at it lol)


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Panda, looks like velvet! Such a cute groom, and so easy to care for!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

my friend Emily did it and let me have a go (tidying up after me as it was my first attempt lol) She is on here too, she is called creativegroom and has Todd, Pandas older brother who is such a cutie cuddle monster! I love Todd!!

I love Panda in this trim and even though winter is coming I want to keep him in it (his coat change should start soon anyway and he has lots of jumpers to keep him warm lol) He really is so soft to stroke, his coat is like velvet its lovely ^_^ Glad you like it, you inspired me to get him in this trim!

I would love to learn how to use my camera as well as you do! We will take the proper camera on our walk today and try to get some nice pictures but I am SURE Panda will be glued to another dogs butt rather than paying attention to us lol (hormones hey!!)

Cant wait to see more of your amazing pictures!! Are you doing a calender yourself? If so I want one!!


----------

